# Cavs talking to Knicks about big man?



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/54032/20080817/cavs_talking_to_knicks_about_big_man/

I'm believing that is about Zach Randolph... Thoughts?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

After picking up Williams I don't we'd be very well served with getting a terrible defender like Randolph. Williams isn't exactly known as a defensive stopper. I'd love to get Lee but I don't see why the Knicks would give him up


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wouldn't want Randolph on this squad right now - he doesn't fit in defensively and adding him will kill any minutes Hickson might get. 

I'd love to get David Lee though, he would be a terror with Lebron as he can finish so well. I seriously think he would put up 15-18ppg on this team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

randolph is owed 50 million over the next three years.the knicks fans should just get used to him.Even Cleveland isn't that desperate.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I read it might be Curry and Malik Rose for Snow and Allred. That gives them capspace, gets us two bigs for depth. And we still keep Wally's expiring to couple with AV to try and get a 2.

Curry would be a good center to play with Ben Wallace. And he's only 25. Could be a nice scoring punch off the bench. And Mike Brown is probably comfortable with Rose, though Rose might get cut for a roster space.

It wouldn't be a HUGE move. But we'd be turning a player who wasn't going to play this year and an NBDLer into a solid scoring big off the bench, without giving up our biggest trading assets in AV and Wally.

We'd also be getting a lot younger. Curry is only 25. And he would play great with Lebron. Just because we'd finally have a big who can catch the ball in the paint and dunk it. The question is whether Mike Brown could get him to play enough defense that we could play him at all.

Also Rose is an expiring as well. So we could package him midseason with Wally and AV for a deal.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Curry wouldn't be horrible - Lebron could probably make him an adequate "force" on the court.

Lee would be great for Lebron and the Cavs though.

But why do I still get the feeling its Randolph.. :laugh:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Curry might actually be a nice pick-up. He hasn't really been a good fit in NY cuz of his laziness combined with his lack of D, but maybe a change of scenery to a contender might light a fire under him once and for all. I cant tell if you were joking, but i dont think he's nearly AS bad you made him sound.... In other words, I dont see the NBDL in his future. He is an effective post player on offense but not committed what-so-ever to defense or rebounding. And if there's anyone who can get him to play defese it's proven to be Mike Bron, with LeBron right there to keep him motivated. It might not be popular move, but I would like it for Cleveland...


Lance Allred was the NBDLer I was referring to.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I read it might be Curry and Malik Rose for Snow and Allred. That gives them capspace, gets us two bigs for depth. And we still keep Wally's expiring to couple with AV to try and get a 2.
> 
> Curry would be a good center to play with Ben Wallace. And he's only 25. Could be a nice scoring punch off the bench. And Mike Brown is probably comfortable with Rose, though Rose might get cut for a roster space.
> 
> ...


Can we get a link to where you got this? This is highway robbery in favor of the Cavs so I highly doubt the integrity of the source.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> *Curry wouldn't be horrible - Lebron could probably make him an adequate "force" on the court.*
> 
> Lee would be great for Lebron and the Cavs though.
> 
> But why do I still get the feeling its Randolph.. :laugh:


"Adequate force?" The guy was an all-star candidate his second season with us. I'd think that would qualify as much more than "adequate" considering he's one of the best scoring big men in the league.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Curry might actually be a nice pick-up. He hasn't really been a good fit in NY cuz of his laziness combined with his lack of D, but maybe a change of scenery to a contender might light a fire under him once and for all. I cant tell if you were joking, but i dont think he's nearly AS bad you made him sound.... In other words, I dont see the NBDL in his future. He is an effective post player on offense but not committed what-so-ever to defense or rebounding. And if there's anyone who can get him to play defese it's proven to be Mike Bron, with LeBron right there to keep him motivated. It might not be popular move, but I would like it for Cleveland...


Again, Curry was an all-star candidate his 2nd season with us. How does that qualify as not a good fit? His growth certainly was hindered with Randolph, another all-star scoring big man, but that certainly did not stem from laziness. You don't go on the rip he did during that 2006-2007 season from being lazy and even before the 2007-2008 season, he reportedly lost a significant amount of weight and was down to 285. 

And as for his rebounding, he certainly does not get many but he use to do a good job taking his own man out of the equation from the rebounding. If your going to be a mediocre rebounder, I guess you might as well see to that. I also don't believe Curry is any significantly worse than Amare Stoudamire, Pau Gasol and a host of percieved upper eschlon PF's that put up fairly similar rebounds per minute as Curry.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Can we get a link to where you got this? This is highway robbery in favor of the Cavs so I highly doubt the integrity of the source.


Someone mentioned it on realcavsfans I don't remember if they had a link, or what their source was. And I'm too lazy to look it up.

The only way the Cavs are doing a deal with the Knicks is if the deal is lopsidedly in the Cavs favor talent wise. Most of the Knicks players are not good fits for the Cavs team philosophy, and have character issues to boot. David Lee could play here. A lot of the other players, it's questionable how much they'd improve the team.

I like Curry. But he can't rebound. And his defense needs work. It wouldn't make a lot of sense to spend a lot to aquire him from the Knicks, given that we just got rid of Gooden, who has similar problems as Curry, except he could actually rebound.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> I read it might be Curry and Malik Rose for Snow and Allred. That gives them capspace, gets us two bigs for depth. And we still keep Wally's expiring to couple with AV to try and get a 2.
> 
> Curry would be a good center to play with Ben Wallace. And he's only 25. Could be a nice scoring punch off the bench. And Mike Brown is probably comfortable with Rose, though Rose might get cut for a roster space.
> 
> ...


Impossible. Both teams are over the cap. You are not in a position like the Clippers where you can get a high salary guy for a draft pick. Maybe you mean Allred and Snow for Eddy Curry. You cannot take Rose's contract.

IMO I think the Knicks are offering Zach Randolph for either Ben Wallace or Wally.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

futuristxen said:


> Someone mentioned it on realcavsfans I don't remember if they had a link, or what their source was. And I'm too lazy to look it up.
> 
> The only way the Cavs are doing a deal with the Knicks is if the deal is lopsidedly in the Cavs favor talent wise. Most of the Knicks players are not good fits for the Cavs team philosophy, and have character issues to boot. David Lee could play here. A lot of the other players, it's questionable how much they'd improve the team.
> 
> I like Curry. But he can't rebound. And his defense needs work. It wouldn't make a lot of sense to spend a lot to aquire him from the Knicks, given that we just got rid of Gooden, who has similar problems as Curry, except he could actually rebound.


That reason makes absolutely no sense for me. The Knicks players (off-basis categorization to begin with) are poor fits for the Cavs philosophy but you still would want them in a trade if the deal is lobsided? That doesn't make any rational sense because if they were poor fits to begin with, how do they help the Cavs at all? Contrary to popular belief, your team is in no position to demand most of our players in trades (considering LeBron isn't apart of any discussion in trade talks). The Knicks are a mismatched team but that doesn't mean you guys somehow can swindle us. Eric Snow and anything else on your roster for Curry is a bull**** deal. Even any trade including Randolph going to you is bull**** deal unless a draft pick coming our way is involved with expiring contracts.

P.S., Gooden can't hold a candle to Curry in terms of changing a game and I look Drew Gooden. I personally feel Gooden would be an excellent fit next to Curry because he has a diverse array of skills. What Gooden lacks is the ability to be a force offensively and that is what Curry does particularly well. Although the rest of his game is lacking, they are things that can be improved upon whereas being a dominant offensive player is an innate thing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Ehh Gooden was pretty good on offense..he even took over a playoff game against the Wizards one year offensively. He was also a good character guy here, his only real problem was a lack of consistency, and his inability to play team defense. 

I'm not a huge Curry guy, but if the Knicks are willing to trade him for expiring contracts + filler, I'd take the deal because Z is getting up there in age. If I had to pick between Curry and Randolph I would probably go with Curry, and I think Ferry would as well.

Curry is also good friends with Lebron...which could work in favor of him being the trade target.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> After picking up Williams I don't we'd be very well served with getting a terrible defender like Randolph. Williams isn't exactly known as a defensive stopper. I'd love to get Lee but I don't see why the Knicks would give him up


If you're worried about getting a terrible defender then I think you may want to pass up on Lee. Besides, he's an offensive liability (of course, not to Ben Wallace proportions and it's not like LeBron hasn't played with guys that can't score). The Cavs would be better off with Curry because he's a guy you can plug into the starting lineup right now, can hide Ben Wallace's weaknesses and Ben can hide his (to an extent), and can get you major buckets in the paint.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Allred plus Snow works for Curry. That would give the Knicks a lot of money coming off the books this year. At the end of the day, if the Knicks don't believe Curry and Randolph can play together, they're going to have to deal them, and Curry is the only one with anything like trade value, and even then it probably won't be much more than expirings that the Knicks can get back. Maybe we kick in a second rounder too?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Allred plus Snow works for Curry. That would give the Knicks a lot of money coming off the books this year. At the end of the day, if the Knicks don't believe Curry and Randolph can play together, they're going to have to deal them, and Curry is the only one with anything like trade value, and even then it probably won't be much more than expirings that the Knicks can get back. Maybe we kick in a second rounder too?


I would do Snow+Allred+Chi 2nd rounder for Curry. 

That is pennies on the dollar for the Knicks though, would be a pure contract dump.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I would do Snow+Allred+Chi 2nd rounder for Curry.
> 
> That is pennies on the dollar for the Knicks though, would be a pure contract dump.


Which is the best they are going to get for Curry. And better than they're going to get for Randolph.

It's weird about Randolph though because he's a really really good player, who has played on some really good teams in the past. You just wonder how much of his chemistry problems have been because of the ****ty situations he's been in. People used to say Rasheed was a problem too.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't like Curry: he's a terrible rebounder and a TO machine on top of being a piss poor defender. Lebron is freakin better rebounder then Curry for heaven's sakes. I'd really prefer not to have any Knicks but I'd much rather have Randolph then Curry by a mile


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> You can always S&T DWest to make whatever salaries work........Knicks need a PG right?


No, the Knicks won't take on a newly signed Delonte West for the 6-7mil it would take to match Malik Rose. Besides, they just signed Duhon with their MLE.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Cavs need scoring

Varejao/Snow for Zach.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

The Cavs have defensive bigs like Big Z, Andy, and Wallace none of those guys can score on the block, either Curry or Zach would eliviate that problem. You can start Z and Zach up front, with Wallace and Andy as the back ups.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> The Cavs have defensive bigs like Big Z, Andy, and Wallace none of those guys can score on the block, either Curry or Zach would eliviate that problem. You can start Z and Zach up front, with Wallace and Andy as the back ups.


I agree but the pairing should be Z with Ben or Andy and then Zach with the other. You need to have at least 1 scorer in the game


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hickson is a scorer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Hickson is a scorer.


Too bad Andy has such a ***** of an agent: I wouldn't have minded seeing if AV with his defense/rebounding would have worked with Hickson if turns out to be the scorer the Cavs thinks he can develop into. Oh well, AV probably gone either midway or at the end of the year.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Hickson is a scorer.


Are you saying the Cavs don't need an offensive minded big man because they drafted Hickson ? If that is the case then I guess the Cavs should easily go to the finals since they have everything they need. Amazing how Hickson could have dropped all the way to the Cavs.


----------

